# when can I start all over again



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello

I am after a little bit of advice, I have previously had ICSI and just had FET which I found out on Saturday was a BFN   I only had 1 embryo so will need to have ICSI again and want to go in as soon as possible, how long do I have to wait? I feel like I am going to have a period now and to be honest just want it to come so I can go in again.

This has been the hardest thing I have been through and everywhere I go all I see is pregnant ladies I just feel like locking the front door and not going out anywhere


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I think it mainly depends on whether it was a natural fet or not. I think if it was a natural fet then there is no real reason why u carnt go again asap.

I would say though that I have always wanted to go again strait away but my dh has always made we wait! Saying we need a break and tbh I have always totally appreciated it and felt very ready fort next round. X x


----------



## Marmitelover (Jun 16, 2009)

it wasn't natural so will probably have to wait.  I know it is probably wise to wait and give your body a rest but it wont do me any favours as I will just be so edgy waiting to go through it all again.  Its such a tough time, I dont think anyone appreciates how hard it is unless they have been through it.r I am back in work tomorrow after getting the negative result and just dont know how I will make it through the day, I have my period to contend with now and I am always emotional around this time so everything is magnified by 100 - so so hard


----------

